# Pensacola Bay Grouper



## seapro

Started out the day with Fishaholic andscott on a cobia trip that just didn't pan out due to motor problems, so stayed in the bay and trolled stretch 25's. 



















Total 3 grouper and a boat in the shop.










Oh well no cobia, but grouper sandwiches for all.


----------



## Njydvr

Nice Grouper. Ya'll are doing something right. I can never seem to hook up with grouper in the bay. I guess i just dont have the patience. I usually drop my streatches for a good 15-20 minutes and if i dont have any hits I gotta move on to my next course of action.


----------



## fishaholic

> *Billybob (3/26/2008)*Considering that was a "failed" trip, I'd take that kind of failed trip anytime:clap:clap


Yeah, you are right...we were glad that we each had a grouper to take home...The smallest one pictured is the one laying on top of the cooler and it was just shy of 24". We had a couple of other strikes but no hook up and one juvenile that wasn't much bigger than the stretch 25 ( released unharmed ). 

Thanks SeaPro for posting the pics.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I grouper fished all day yesterday on wrecks from 85' to 150' and didn't get a single grouper bite, and y'all caught three in the bay!:banghead


----------



## Sharkbait410

:bowdownYou da man!:bowdown


----------



## Lynchmob

Good job seapro and fishaholic.:clap Hopefully next time I can go.


----------



## fishaholic

> *Lynchmob (3/27/2008)*Good job seapro and fishaholic.:clap Hopefully next time I can go.


Lynch, I sent you an invite but seapro said you was scaredoke


----------



## Fish Happens

I have a question....





you dont have to reveal any of your "spots" but I was kind of wanting to do the same, (troll 25's in the bay) the only thing is, I'm not sure where to do it.



Do I troll all over the bay? down the coast line? on the edge of the channel? Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## fishaholic

pm sent


----------



## Fish Happens

> *fishaholic (3/28/2008)*pm sent




Thanks again fishaholic. Hopefully I will have a report soon!:bowdown


----------



## Bucki

id take that anyday! :clap


----------



## jimc

Way to go...

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## todd in the bay

oh, do I hate motor problems! Well, at least yagotchasomegrouper

in the bay. How'dya deal with that motor issue?

do tell...


----------



## otto

I second the question above... I dont need exact locations, just a ball park estimate. That would be sweet.


----------



## tkdaddy

Good job guys! Grouper in the bay in a rarity for me. Ed I haven't forgot about you, we just got slammed at work the first quater and I've only maybe one trip to the bridge in 4 or 5 months. Kids on spring break this week so I'll make a couple more, then boat painted and hopefully chase a few Cobes and snapper if they still let us keep any by then. I'll holler at you soon I hope.


----------



## fishaholic

Todd in the bay: The motor seemed to be not getting enough gas when I gave it throttle so we were able to troll around in the bay at just above idle speedtherefore I didn't want to go through the pass and run into some sort of problem so that's why we didn't get to look for a cobia. I dropped the boat off to Kenny at Emerald Coast to get it checked out. I did check the fuel/water seperator, fuel filter, and the bulb which all seemed to be fine.

TKdaddy-I look forward to hearing from you and let's wet a hook.


----------



## Jason

Ya'll done real good fer a bad trip..... Sorry to hear bout the boat, hurry up and get her running so I can put my MOJO on the boat!!!:clap


----------

